# Ford Focus EV reservations & pricing



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Thats interesting. I was expecting them to try and undercut the Nissan Leaf in price.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

It all depends on the goal. If you want market share you match or undercut the i MiEV. If you want a checkbox on your ZEV mandate you only make a thousand or two and price is irrelevant (Spark).


----------

